# Απορία από παραθαλάσσια συζήτηση



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2015)

... που ξεκίνησε παρατηρώντας την πρόοδο των έργων στον πύργο του κάστρου μας και έφτασε στο επόμενο συνοπτικά ερώτημα (και όποιος ξέρει κάτι, λέει, πού να ψάχνουμε τώρα βιβλία και αρχεία):

_Ποια είναι τα παλαιότερα σε λειτουργία νεκροταφεία στον ελλαδικό χώρο;_

Ο ένας της παρέας ανέφερε ότι η Αθήνα απέκτησε νεκροταφείο γύρω στα 1840-1850 (το «Πρώτο») που φαίνεται λογικό με δεδομένο το τι ήταν η Αθήνα πριν από δέκα μόλις χρόνια.

Ο άλλος της παρέας ότι η «Ανάσταση» του Πειραιά δημιουργήθηκε γύρω στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα και πιο πριν υπήρχε ένας μικρός χώρος, στην περιοχή του Αγίου Διονυσίου (απέναντι από τους προβλήτες των πλοίων για Κρήτη), που ξεπατώθηκε μετά την ίδρυση του νέου χώρου.

Ο τρίτος θυμήθηκε το εβραϊκό νεκροταφείο της Θεσσαλονίκης, που καταστράφηκε και οικοπεδοποιήθηκε στον Β'ΠΠ.

Ο τέταρτος συμπέρανε πως μόνο αστικές δομές του ελλαδικού χώρου με συνέχεια θα μπορούσαν να έχουν και τέτοιους χώρους με συνέχεια κι έθεσε ως πιθανούς στόχους πόλεις στα Επτάνησα ή τα Γιάννινα, ή, ίσως το Ηράκλειο, τα Χανιά, τη Ρόδο ή κάποια νησιά των Κυκλάδων.

Ύστερα, ο πρώτος θυμήθηκε ότι μεθαύριο αρχίζει το πρωτάθλημα ποδοσφαίρου (καθόλου περίεργο αφού, όπως θα έλεγαν κάποιοι με κακία, στο δικό μας πρωτάθλημα συμμετέχουν σχεδόν μόνο ψόφιες ομάδες) και η συζήτηση επέστρεψε στα εγκόσμια...


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2015)

Θεωρητικά ο τρίτος είχε το πλεονέκτημα (μιλάμε για συνεχή χρήση του νεκροταφείου επί αρκετούς αιώνες), αλλά, αφού έπαψε να υπάρχει, τον κερδίζει ο τέταρτος. Θα έλεγα Κέρκυρα, Ζάκυνθο (χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι).


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2015)

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι κατά τον 19ο αιώνα, με την ανάπτυξη των πόλεων, πολλά νεκροταφεία μεταφέρθηκαν (π.χ. της Κέρκυρας όλα έχουν μεταφερθεί). Οπότε φαντάζομαι δε μετράνε αυτά που μεταφερθηκαν. 

Στην Ερμούπολη Σύρου πάντως το ορθόδοξο νεκροταφείο είναι του 1834, το καθολικό (πολύ κοντά του) μεταγενέστερο.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Ποια είναι τα παλαιότερα σε λειτουργία νεκροταφεία στον ελλαδικό χώρο;_



Εξαρτάται αν εννοείς α) παλαιότερα που βρίσκονται ακόμη σε λειτουργία, β) παλαιότερα και με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια στον χρόνο. 

Αν εννοείς το (α) υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι τελείως απρόβλεπτοι υποψήφιοι. Το παλαιό νεκροταφείο των Κουφαλίων στη Μακεδονία, για παράδειγμα, το οποίο λειτουργεί ακόμη, υπάρχει τουλάχιστον από τα τέλη του προηγούμενου αιώνα, ίσως και παλαιότερα, δεδομένου ότι ήταν τόπος απόθεσης αρχαιοτήτων. Αν εννοείς το (β) και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να λειτουργούν και τώρα, οι υποψήφιοι ανήκουν πράγματι σε πόλεις με συνεχή κατοίκηση. Το εβραϊκό νεκροταφείο της Βέροιας, για παράδειγμα, σε τεκμηριωμένη λειτουργία από τον 16ο ως τον 20ο αιώνα, ήταν παλαιότερα ελληνιστικό και ρωμαϊκό νεκροταφείο. Το κενό μπορεί ίσως να καλυφθεί με την υπόθεση ότι το χρησιμοποιούσε ήδη η εβραϊκή κοινότητα της ύστερης αρχαιότητας (δεν έχουν γίνει σοβαρές ανασκαφές και μελέτες), γιατί όχι και η ελληνική κοινότητα πριν από την επανεμφάνιση των Εβραίων. 

Κατά τα άλλα καλό φθινόπωρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2015)

Μη λες "καλό φθινόπωρο" στη μέση του Αυγούστου σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν πάει διακοπές, όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2015)

Καλό φθινόπωρο; ;) :)

Ναι, το αρχικό ερώτημα ήταν για τα παλαιότερα που βρίσκονται ακόμη σε λειτουργία. Η Ερμούπολη είχε αναφερθεί στη συζήτηση, αλλά χωρίς την τεκμηρίωση της SBE, απλώς στη λογική ότι ήταν η μεγαλύτερη πόλη του νέου βασιλείου κλπ. Με την ίδια λογική αναφέρθηκαν Ναύπλιο, Αίγινα κ.ά, αλλά όλα στα τυφλά. Φυσικά, η συζήτηση δεν γινόταν με αυστηρούς κανόνες διαλόγου...


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μη λες "καλό φθινόπωρο" στη μέση του Αυγούστου σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν πάει διακοπές, όμως.



Καλό φθινόπωρο σε όσους έχουν επιστρέψει από τις διακοπές κι ακόμη καλύτερο (εκεί, μακριά, στο μέλλον) στους τυχερότερους που τις έχουν μπροστά τους. :)


----------



## israfel (Aug 21, 2015)

Είχαμε την ίδια συζήτηση πρόσφατα με φίλους με αφετηρία τον Κεραμεικό 
αλλά όχι στον Κεραμεικό :)

Μετά από πρόχειρο ψάξιμο, παραθέτω από το έργο του Κ. Μπίρη, _Αι Αθήναι - από του 19ου εις τον 20ον αιώνα, _εκδ. Μέλισσα, β΄ έκδοση, Αθήνα, 1995.

Ξεκινά με περιγραφή της Αθήνας του 1830 και αναφέρει σχετικά με 
- το Α΄ Νεκροταφείο:
(σ. 13)
Από την πόρτα της Μπουμπουνίστρας, κατηυθύνετο το τείχος του Χασεκή προς την Πύλην του Αδριανού, την _πόρτα της Βασιλοπούλας_, όπως την έλεγον οι Αθηναίοι κατά τους μεσαιωνικούς χρόνους, θεωρούντες τα ερείπια του ναού του Ολυμπίου Διός και της παρ' αυτά Πύλης, ως ερείπια του «παλατιού της Βαλκίδος, συζύγου του σοφού Σολομώντος». Ήτο η έκτη κατά σειρά πόρτα του τείχους. Εξυπηρέτει δε αυτή την επικοινωνία των κατοίκων με το _Παγκράτι_, με το _Βατραχονήσι _του Ιλισσού, με την _πηγήν της Καλιρρόης _και με το _Κοιμητήριον του Αγίου Λαζάρου_, του οποίου επέκτασιν και εξέλιξιν αποτελεί το Α΄ Νεκροταφείον της νέας πόλεως. 
(σ. 52) 
Το Θησείον, χαρακτηρισθέν ως αρχαιολογικόν μνημείον, έπαυσε κατά τα τέλη του 1834 να χρησιμοποιείται ως ναός του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Κατά συνέπειαν δε τούτου καταργήθησαν οι περί το μνημείον υπάρχοντες τάφοι ξένων, αποθανόντων εις τας Αθήνας κατά τον τελευταίον αιώνα της τουρκοκρατίας. Συνέστησαν τότε οι πάροικοι του δόγματος των Διαμαρτυρομένων ιδικόν των νεκροταφείον εις την προ του Σταδίου παριλισσίαν έκτασιν, εις την θέσιν όπου προέβλεπε βοτανικόν κήπον το σχέδιον Κλεάνθους και Σάουμπερτ, παρά την νοτιοδυτικήν πλευράν της, κατ' αυτό, εκεί τερματιζόμενης οδού Σταδίου. Διά τους Καθολικούς δεν εγεννήθη ζήτημα ιδιαιτέρου νεκροφατείου. Ανέκαθεν η ταφή των νεκρών των εγίνετο εις το κοιμητήριον του Αγίου Λαζάρου, δηλαδή εις το Α΄ Νεκροταφείον των Αθηνών, παρά το οποίον άλλωστε και μετεφέρθη, το 1913, το των Διαμαρτυρομένων. 

-το Β΄ Νεκροταφείο:
(σ. 88)
(...) κατά την τρίτην δεκαετίαν της περιόδου εκείνης, επί δημαρχίας Ιωάννου Κόνιαρη (1851-1854), υπήρξε ο Δήμος Αθηναίων εξαιρετικά γόνιμος εις έργα και εις αγαθά πρωτοβουλίας. (...) πραγματοποιών απόφασιν ληφθείσαν το 1849, συνέστησε δεύτερον νεκροταφείον παρά τον Άγιον Γεώργιον στις Ράμνες, εκ του οποίου προήλθεν αργότερα η πλατεία της οδού Παλαμηδίου και μερικά δημοτικά οικόπεδα γύρω της. 

-το Γ΄ Νεκροταφείο:
(σ. 297)
Η υπηρεσία λοιπόν Σχεδίου Πόλεως του Δήμου, αφού προεκάλεσε την έγκρισιν των σχετικών πιστώσεων, επροχώρησε εις την πραγματοποίησιν του έργου το 1927. (...) Επελήφθησαν συγχρόνως αι δημοτικαί υπηρεσίαι άλλων ζητημάτων θεμελιώδους σημασίας διά την πόλιν και τον Δήμον, ως της συστάσεως τρίτου νεκροταφείου, κατά την δυτικήν πλευράν των Αθηνών, και της καταρτίσεως κτηματολογίου των δημοτικών κτημάτων. 

Θα κοιτάξω, αν μπορώ, να βρω κάτι για το Κοιμητήριο του Αγίου Λαζάρου, για το οποίο δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρει περισσότερα.

Σχετικά με τη Μονή Δαφνίου ως νεκρόπολη, παρόλο που δεν έχει πια την ίδια χρήση, διαβάζω στο _Οδοιπορικό του 1843 - Κείμενα και λιθογραφίες του Th. du Moncel_, εκδ. Ολκός-Αριάδνη, Αθήνα, 1984:

(σ. 83)
(...) Το παλαιότερο τμήμα αυτής της μονής είναι η εκκλησία, βυζαντινού ρυθμού. Αργότερα, επί φραγκοκρατίας, την αναστήλωσαν και για καιρό χρησίμευσε ως νεκρόπολη στους φράγκους ηγεμόνες της Αθήνας, όπως επίσης το μαρτυρούν ορισμένοι από τους τάφους τους, μεταξύ άλλων του Γκυ de la Roche B΄, που ανακαλύφθηκε πρόσφατα. (...) Όσο για τη μονή, κτίστηκε επί φραγκοκρατίας από τους βενεδικτίνους του τάγματος de Citeaux, στην αρχή του 13ου αιώνα. Αυτή η μονή χρησίμευσε για πολύ καιρό ως στρατιωτικός σταθμός. Ο σημερινός δρόμος από την Αθήνα στην Ελευσίνα έχει ενμέρει κατασκευασθεί επί της αρχαίας Ιεράς Οδού. Αλλά από όλους τους τάφους, τους ναούς, τα μνημεία που την πλαισίωναν τον καιρό του Παυσανία, μόνο μερικά κατάλοιπα κρηπιδωμάτων και μερικές κόγχες λαξευμένες στο βράχο μαρτυρούν ακόμη για την ύπαρξή τους σ' αυτά τα μέρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2015)

:up: :clap:


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε israfel.


----------



## israfel (Aug 21, 2015)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι μιλώντας για Αθήνα (άντε και λίγο παραπέρα) είναι μια καλή αρχή. Να υπάρχει άραγε κάποια ευρύτερη καταγραφή ;

Βρείτε και εδώ μερικά ενδιαφέροντα, για μελλοντικά ταξίδια (χμμ)

Νεκροταφεία του κόσμου

http://www.travelstories.gr/community/threads/%CE%9D%CE%B5%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85.50593/


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2015)

Τρία νεκροταφεία έχω επισκεφτεί σε ξένες χώρες:

1) Το Περ Λασέζ στο Παρίσι, όπου πήγα να δω τον τάφο του Σοπέν, του Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ και του Βικτόρ Ουγκό, και όλοι έτρεχαν στον τάφο του Τζιμ Μόρισον. Ομολογώ με συντριβή ότι, όταν πήγα, δεν είχα ιδέα ποιος ήταν ο Τζιμ Μόρισον.
2) Το Άρλινγκτον.
3) Και το πολεμικό νεκροταφείο στην Ταϊλάνδη, κοντά στη Γέφυρα του Ποταμού Κβάι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2015)

Μια και πηγαίνεις συχνά στο Λονδίνο, πρέπει να επισκεφτείς και το Highgate Cemetery.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=high...oTCIfTmfS3uscCFYhXGgodKH0Gyw&biw=1805&bih=960
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highgate_Cemetery

(Και μερικές δεκάδες εκκλησίες...)


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2015)

thanatourism


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2015)

Βάζε και σύνδεσμο:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_tourism

Αν και εδώ μιλάμε μάλλον για graveyard tourism.
https://www.google.gr/search?q="gra...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=tVHXVdn8O4ayaaGhg6gF


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2015)

*A. V. Seaton. Guided by the Dark: from thanatopsis to thanatourism*

Death is the one heritage that everyone shares and it has been an element of tourism longer than any other form of heritage. This paper looks at the historical development of Thanatoptic elements in travel and shows how the Dark Tourism to which this issue is devoted can be located within a historical tradition which sheds light on how it should be defined, typified and viewed today

*thanatopsis* (definition)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> Στην Ερμούπολη Σύρου πάντως το ορθόδοξο νεκροταφείο είναι του 1834, το καθολικό (πολύ κοντά του) μεταγενέστερο.



Χωρίς να έχω τώρα πρόχειρα τα στοιχεία μου, οι γηγενείς Συριανοί είναι οι καθολικοί, οπότε σίγουρα υπάρχει νεκροταφείο προγενέστερης χρήσης, αν δεν απατώμαι στην Άνω Σύρο που είναι και ο παλιότερος κατοικημένος οικισμός του νησιού των νεότερων χρόνων, αλλά θα επανέλθω διότι τώρα δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τις λεπτομέρειες :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2015)

Η πληροφορία μου είναι από τουριστικό έντυπο περί Σύρου και αναφέρεται στα τωρινα νεκροταφεία, που φτιάχτηκαν με μια δεκαετία διαφορά (πρώτα το ΧΟ). Παλιότερα νεκροταφεία προφανώς υπήρχαν.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2015)

Λοιπόν, το κοίταξα αλλά θα επανέλθω αν τα καταφέρω: το καθολικό νεκροταφείο βρίσκεται έξω από τον οικισμό της Άνω Σύρου, επομένως λογικά υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι του που είναι παλιότερο, καθώς και η εκκλησία που βρίσκεται εκεί ανακαινίστηκε το 1851, οπότε είναι μάλλον παλιότερη.


----------

